# Rage's Tips+Tricks For/Aganst The Eldar (in 6th)



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

You can now find the Tips and Tricks section at the full guide
Rage's Guide

If a Mod sees this post please delete


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Lance weapons seem especially fun in this version now with having armour value top out at 12 with their special rules


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

the_barwn said:


> Lance weapons seem especially fun in this version now with having armour value top out at 12 with their special rules


They are, just expensive. Paying like 35 points for a Bright Lance (especially when DE pay like 10-15) is terrible. This means you need to macgyver the situation to your benefit.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Number 10. According to their respective FAQs, Lash Whips and Whip Coils are set value modifiers just like the Banshee Mask. Therefore, players have to roll off to see which takes precedence. 



Ragewind said:


> They are, just expensive. Paying like 35 points for a Bright Lance (especially when DE pay like 10-15) is terrible. This means you need to macgyver the situation to your benefit.


As far as actual Dark Lances go, units of Warriors can add them for 25 points. Of course, they do come stock on most vehicles. The lance weapons that DE get for 15 points are Blasters(18" range) and Blast Pistols(6" range). But the Eldar lance weapons should be comparable points in their new codex, when it releases.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

hang on why are seer councils on bikes t5 please break it down for me


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

also were does it say autarchs get power from a unit they join


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

seermaster said:


> hang on why are seer councils on bikes t5 please break it down for me


Because of the Eldar FAQ that was put out earlier, it amends the entry for Guardian Jetbikes on page 40 to include the rider receiving +1 toughness and then tells us our unit type changes. When you read what you're unit type gives you +1 toughness is among the rules you gain. 1+1+T3 = T5
This doesn't work for models that already have a Guardian Jetbike as part of its entry (like Guardian Jetbikes and Shinning Spears) since any bonus would already be apart of its profile. That rule is the second half of the rule Armored Steed in the BRB. If they ever change the FAQ to remove that bit then we lose it but because they decided to throw it in we gain T5 on models that buy Jetbike add-ons.



seermaster said:


> also were does it say autarchs get power from a unit they join


Somewhere at the start of the Eldar codex, right before it starts describing the units. I am not near a book but it is there.


> As far as actual Dark Lances go, units of Warriors can add them for 25 points. Of course, they do come stock on most vehicles. The lance weapons that DE get for 15 points are Blasters(18" range) and Blast Pistols(6" range). But the Eldar lance weapons should be comparable points in their new codex, when it releases.


Thats the trick isn't it? Unit of warriors can take them and indeed Guardians can take a Bright Lance for simlier points. However in the Eldar codex Dark Lances (and indeed the smaller cousins Blasters) can be found EVERYWHERE, whereas the Eldar only get it on Vehicles or Guardians.


----------

